# s-video on GeForce FX 5200



## awg1011 (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm trying to get my TV to display my pc screen through video cards s-video, as I mentioned in the topic, is a GeForce FX 5200. Ever since installing it on my new motherboard, I've just been using the default windows driver that XP installed and I never installed any of the cards software, the XP driver doesn't seem to allow multiple displays. I checked on line for any newer drivers/software than the CD that came with it, and there's a new driver that was released 3 days ago, so I downloaded it and installed it with no problem.

On the old MB with the old drivers it was fairly easy to set it up for s-video out, but with the new dirvers, I can't seem to figure it out. In the NVIDIA control panel where you select the nView display mode, my only option is a single display. Will it detect a TV plugged in to the s-video then show the other display options (I want "clone")?

With the old drivers, you can change the s-video display settings before plugging in the cable, it warned that using setting other than 800 X 600 and 60HZ refresh rate can damage the TV, that's why I changed the settings before connecting the TV. With the new drivers, will it automatically have it set to thoes settings?

Also, do I need to have the PC shutdown to connect the s-video cable to the TV? with the old drivers they said that the PC needs to be shut down, but the new driver doesn't say either way, I almost get the impression that it should be on, but it doesn't say.

I haven't tryed connecting the cable yet, I don't want to damage anything expensive.

Oh, the new driver is v91.47 forceware for winXP/2K by NVIDIA and it looks like it's for all GeForce FX cards.

Thanks AG


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You don't need to shut anything down, you can plug the s-video cable right in. To get the TV out, go into the nVidia Control Pannel and set the following

640 x 480 res
60 Hz refresh
32 bit color or lower

Then connect the cable to the TV. It should work.


----------



## awg1011 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Matt.

One problem I was having is that nView control pannel didn't show any settings for the TV. I did find my answet on NVIDIA's support site, before I had only used PNY's support where I downloaded the new driver, it hadn't accured to me before to check NVIDIA, here's what I found on their site: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/nvidia.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=32&p_created=1096498785&p_sid=J2jSkUhi&p_lva=&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9zb3J0X2J5PSZwX2dyaWRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9MTM3JnBfcHJvZHM9MiZwX2NhdHM9NTkmcF9wdj0xLjI7Mi51MCZwX2N2PTEuNTk7Mi51MCZwX3NlYXJjaF90eXBlPWFuc3dlcnMuc2VhcmNoX2ZubCZwX3BhZ2U9MQ**&p_li=&p_topview=1

I do now have it working, but the picture quality is very low and it doesn't fit on the screen, all four edges are severly cut off. In display properties/settings it shows the TV as 640 X 480 and the color at 8bit and it's locked, I can't make any changes. In nView's control pannel it shows 800 X 600 and 32bit color and is also lock from making any changes (I think that display properties/settings is correct, not nView). Also, with the TV plugged in, I no longer have the GeForce chipset properties in the advance on the display properties/settings, I can only access them through the icon in the tray.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Was it the WMD drivers you down loaded?


----------



## awg1011 (Sep 4, 2006)

bruiser said:


> Was it the WMD drivers you down loaded?


On PNY's site, the only GeForce video card that shows a WMD driver is the FX 5900, I have the FX 5200. Here's the dirver I downloaded and installed. http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_91.47.html


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I should have said WDM. Try this one. www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp
It's in multimedia software.


----------



## awg1011 (Sep 4, 2006)

The WDM driver says that it's only for GeForce FX products with a TV Tuner or video capture input, mine doesn't have that, only video out, it's a fairly basic video card. 

I am thinking about getting a tuner/video capture card, but not one with graphics, just keep my existing card for the graphics end, but that has nothing to do with my current situation.


----------

